# XP mit ACPI Unterstützung installieren



## GiFt-ZwErG (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich besitze seit heute ein Toshiba Satego P100-10F...

Leider ist auf diesem Notebook Vista installiert und aus diesem Grund habe ich mich entschlossen XP zu installieren.
Die Installation bricht aber mit der Fehlermeldung einer fehlenden Datei namens ACPI.SYS ab..
Die Datei ist korrekt und auf der CD vorhanden. Ich kann XP also nicht installieren.
Wenn ich aber Windows 2000 installiere und dabei das ACPI während der Installation ausser Kraft setze, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Nun ist meine Frage ob es irgendwelche Nachteile hat sein System ohne ACPI zu installieren.

Im Bios kann ich es nicht deaktivieren.
Da ich bei XP lediglich den ComputerTyp im Setup angeben kann ( Standard-PC, ACPI-Uniprocessor, ACPI-Multiprocessor usw ) stellt sich mir die nächste Frage.

Ich habe gelesen dass man ACPI deaktivieren kann wenn man dort Standard-PC auswählt, wenn man dies dann auswählt ist doch auch die Funktionalität des Core2Duo weg oder?

Für Core2Duo muss ich doch ACPI-Multiprocessor als Computertyp angeben aber wenn ich das mache, dann wird wieder ACPI mit installiert und ich bekomme den Fehler.

Die Datei ACPI.SYS konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste um das Setup fortzusetzen.
-> TASTE DRÜCK
Die Installation ist fehlgeschlagen. Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste um das Setup zu beenden.  

Der Fehler kommt gleich am Anfang wenn ich XP installieren möchte. Erst kommt.
Drücken sie F6 um ........
dann kommt
Setup-Dateien werden geladen......
und dann 
ACPI Plug&Play-Treiber werden geladen....

Ich finde den Fehler nichtmal per Google.
Ich finde nur Fehlermeldungen in den die Datei defekt ist.


Kann mir evtl einer von euch weiterhelfen?
Habe in vielen Foren gelesen dass die User dort ohne Probleme Vista runtergeschmissen haben und XP installiert haben. 

Danke...
MFG
Sandro


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Meine Frage erstmal ist: Warum willst du XP? Was ist daran besser? Magst du es vllt wenn dein System unsicherer ist, durch schlampige Rechteverwaltung? Vista ist da vllt noch nicht vorbildlich aber wenigstens startet es nicht mehr jeden Mist ohne irgendeine Abfrage mit allen Rechten des Users... der meistens der Admin ist...
Wieso XP nutzen wenn Vista flüssig und stabil läuft? Weil Reporter, die einen Artikel brauchen, oder jeder, der meint Ahnung zu haben und diese Artikel gelesen hat Vista ist doof? Oder die, die die Beta getestet haben - für 30Minuten... und dann von der Beta enttäuscht waren? Warum steht wohl Beta drauf? Übrigens ist jeder Betatester (auch meine Wenigkeit), der mindestens einen Fehler (dieser von XP bekannte "Fehlerbericht senden"-Dialog) gemeldet hat mit einer Ultimate-Version von Vista belohnt worden... Multilingual und mit 32 und 64Bit-Version inklusive...
Doch Back to Topic... was ist so schecht an Vista? Das ein paar wenige Hersteller (bei mir läuft alles bis auch diverse Spiele... allerdings Deus Ex, Startopia, Stalker, Evil Genius oder Der Hobbit ohne Probleme) es verpennt haben verpennt haben ordentliche Treiber zu programmieren gibt sich das... oft kann man mit ein bisschen Verstand die XP-Treiber verwenden... mein Wlan-Stick funktionierte auf Anhieb... und Vista braucht auch kein Patch mehr auf WPA2 wie XP es brauchte, wobei WPA2 da glaub ich erst entwickelt worden war also nichts gegen XP 
Alle meine Hardware funktioniert wie gesagt... und für Software hat Vista einen Kompatibilitätsmodus, der besser funktioniert als der von XP... auch bietet Vista vile kleinere Features... z.B. der nette Kalender unten in der Taskeiste wenn man auf die Zeit klickt... oder die ganzen von Apple geklauten Suchleisten... sie erleichtern den Umgang mit dem Startmenü (das u.a. auch besser gestaltet ist meiner Meinung nach mit der Baunstruktur der Programme) oder in der Systemsteuerung...

Doch jedem das seine...

Edit: glatt meine Meinung zu deinem eigentlichen Problem vergessen... kann es sein, dass die CD-Laufwerke über S-ATA angeschlossen sind? Damit könnte XP Probleme bekommen, da es im Gegensatz zu Vista die entsprechenden Treiber nicht an Bord hat... vom Hersteller solltest du eine Treiberdiskette oder ähnliches bekommen von der du mittels des am Anfang erwähnten F6 die Treiber laden kannst...


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage erstmal ist: Warum willst du XP? Was ist daran besser? Magst du es vllt wenn dein System unsicherer ist, durch schlampige Rechteverwaltung? Vista ist da vllt noch nicht vorbildlich aber wenigstens startet es nicht mehr jeden Mist ohne irgendeine Abfrage mit allen Rechten des Users... der meistens der Admin ist...
> Wieso XP nutzen wenn Vista flüssig und stabil läuft? Weil Reporter, die einen Artikel brauchen, oder jeder, der meint Ahnung zu haben und diese Artikel gelesen hat Vista ist doof? Oder die, die die Beta getestet haben - für 30Minuten... und dann von der Beta enttäuscht waren? Warum steht wohl Beta drauf? Übrigens ist jeder Betatester (auch meine Wenigkeit), der mindestens einen Fehler (dieser von XP bekannte "Fehlerbericht senden"-Dialog) gemeldet hat mit einer Ultimate-Version von Vista belohnt worden... Multilingual und mit 32 und 64Bit-Version inklusive...
> Doch Back to Topic... was ist so schecht an Vista? Das ein paar wenige Hersteller (bei mir läuft alles bis auch diverse Spiele... allerdings Deus Ex, Startopia, Stalker, Evil Genius oder Der Hobbit ohne Probleme) es verpennt haben verpennt haben ordentliche Treiber zu programmieren gibt sich das... oft kann man mit ein bisschen Verstand die XP-Treiber verwenden... mein Wlan-Stick funktionierte auf Anhieb... und Vista braucht auch kein Patch mehr auf WPA2 wie XP es brauchte, wobei WPA2 da glaub ich erst entwickelt worden war also nichts gegen XP
> Alle meine Hardware funktioniert wie gesagt... und für Software hat Vista einen Kompatibilitätsmodus, der besser funktioniert als der von XP... auch bietet Vista vile kleinere Features... z.B. der nette Kalender unten in der Taskeiste wenn man auf die Zeit klickt... oder die ganzen von Apple geklauten Suchleisten... sie erleichtern den Umgang mit dem Startmenü (das u.a. auch besser gestaltet ist meiner Meinung nach mit der Baunstruktur der Programme) oder in der Systemsteuerung...
> ...



Ich hab die Vista Business Edition anderthalb Monate getestet und bin wieder auf XP umgestiegen, weil es für mich kaum mehr Sicherheit bietet als XP und es ca. 300 MB mehr Arbeitsspeicher verbraucht direkt nach dem booten (ohne die Installations-CD's anzupassen). Die UAC macht nichts besser, die nervt nur ohne Ende, da selbst von mir installierte Software als kritisch gilt (WinRAR, vlc etc.). Das hätte man besser machen können! Ich werde aber demnächst mal vLite verwenden um Vista abzuspecken, vielleicht ist es dann besser als XP 


Zum problem: ich würd beim Händler mal nachfragen, vielleicht weiß der etwas genaueres. Ansonsten gibt es meist auf der Hersteller-Webseite XP Treiber. Schau dich da mal einfach um


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Ich nutze nun seit Dezember Vista Ultimate und bin recht zufrieden... Winrar, VLC, Winamp etc. gelten nicht als kritisch... ich hab nur Abfragen wenn ich Programe als Admin ausführe und auf meiner Systempartition schreiben will... da ich meine Systempartition aber mit 30 von 400GB limitiert haben mache ich das sehr selten... gewusst wie nennt man das... und es macht Vista wesentlich sicherer, wenn man nicht jede beliebige Anwendung mit Adminrechten ausstattet.. Wie soll bitte ein Virus in die Registrierung schreiben, wenn es keine Rechte dazu hat? Und ja... Vista braucht mehr Ram... wer wert auf Ressourceneffizienz legt soll Linux nnutzen... das ist sowieso in einigen Punkten besser... Trotzdem braucht Vista nicht zuviel Ram...


----------

